# my new children



## cdnarmoured (Feb 14, 2007)

Beretta 92FS (italy) 9mm
Beretta Cx4 Storm 9mm
Walther P22 22cal


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Looks Good.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

I see that Cx4 sports a "shoulder thing that goes up".:mrgreen:


----------



## cdnarmoured (Feb 14, 2007)

:smt082


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

cdnarmoured where did you get your barrel shroud? It look great. I can't shoot this CX4 enough. I'll buy a 250 pack of S&W 40's a go through it in one afternoon. Looking forward to the 20 round magazines. I had a red dot and changed it to a eo-tech. They both work well. I think it's my favorite firearm to shoot. Yours looks great.


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

I love kids that don't talk back and can get you out of trouble.
Nice set!


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

Very handsome family.


W


----------

